# JOAN DEITCHMAN & RAAM 2014: “I want to do it right this time.”



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

December 6, 2013

Joan Deitchman has made her mark in UltraCycling. She won the Race Across the West (RAW ) in 2011 (2 days, 22 hours, 58 minutes) and backed that up the following year with a second place ride in RAAM (12 days, 18 hours, 46 minutes). Yet within weeks of her 2012 RAAM finish the Canadian computer software engineer (who lives in Cupertino, CA.) was contemplating another go at RAAM, one in which she vowed she would “do it right.” 

“The whole reason I've wanted to go back was that in 2012 a lot of things went wrong and I want to do it right this time,” she explained in a recent interview, “My training had been going great up until a month out and then I got this cough and then I ended up tripping on a curb and tearing open my elbow. So about 10 days before RAAM I was on my third course of antibiotics and I'm on all this other stuff for the cough and my arm was in a sling from infection—I should have gotten stitches but I didn't realize how bad it was. Not the best way to go into the race.”

FOR THE REST OF THIS STORY FOLLOW THIS LINK:JOAN DEITCHMAN: ?I want to do it right this time.?


----------

